# Fitment done right



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Haven't posted the car around here in a while. My buddy took some shots over the weekend and figured I'd post them

Front









Fitment









Booty









Rear 3/4









Still some things that need to be changed on the car, but I think I'm good on the stance.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW man car is great best look TT ive ever seen hands down.....what size lms are those they look huge damn that thing is perfect looking :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats perfect


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

****!


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

the car is sooooooooooo sick


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Car looks sick. Love how the wheels tuck in.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone! The LMs are 19x8.5 with reverse mounted faces. Fronts are et13 and rears are et-2.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

amazing


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

so these happend if a car is on "Air".. its awesome and in perfect shape... love it man... really awesome...


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd say that's just about perfect. These cars have so much potential, yet so few ever get to the state that yours is currently at. Good job and thanks for the new background


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Damnnnnnnnn alexxxxxxx!!!!!!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jesus that thing is sitting nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

as good as fitment gets IMO :beer:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Holy...****.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

More info on the reverse mounted faces?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

epic fitment, yes indeed :beer:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Lord have mercy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fitted up real nice indeed :beer::beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks ****ing stunning Alex. Nice work


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

absolute secks


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I normally hate TTs but jesus this has just completely changed my mind.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Alex, I'm about to cry...


tears of joy.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

VW-Pssst said:


> Holy...****.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> More info on the reverse mounted faces?


What would you like to know? With LMs, you can just mount the faces on the inside of the barrel instead of the outside, but there was a little bit of shaving done to get the faces to sit perfectly flush with the lip. Normal reverse mount faces will stick out a bit. Also, with the reverse mount, you'll get a little bit of extra exposed lip.



Travy said:


> Looks ****ing stunning Alex. Nice work


Thanks Travy... now only if I had been at STOU and actually got a chance to kick it.



Ultimatetaba said:


> Alex, I'm about to cry...
> 
> 
> tears of joy.


Thanks brotha!! Bagged Audi shoot whenever you come home next.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

VW-Pssst said:


> Holy...****.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> More info on the reverse mounted faces?


edit again,. 



SoloGLI said:


> What would you like to know? With LMs, you can just mount the faces on the inside of the barrel instead of the outside, but there was a little bit of shaving done to get the faces to sit perfectly flush with the lip. Normal reverse mount faces will stick out a bit. Also, with the reverse mount, you'll get a little bit of extra exposed lip.
> 
> .


thank you

What size tires you running?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all the compliments. You guys should see some of the comments on other TT boards I frequent. Some people just crack me up sometimes.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll say it again because I'm just that fond of it...UNREAL


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

all the pictures I took last night of my car now look like complete poo, thanks a lot :banghead:

Haha nice car man, diggin it


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

dOWa242 said:


> What size tires you running?


Wheel and Tire Specs:
BBS LMs
(f) 19x8.5et13 (normally et25, reverse mount added some offset)
(r) 19x8.5et-2 (same as the fronts, except added a 15mm spacer)

Nitto Neo-Gen 215/35/19 all around


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> Haven't posted the car around here in a while. My buddy took some shots over the weekend and figured I'd post them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice a$$!
the rear on this car looks the tit's, never seen a tt look this good:thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

favorite tt right here. Fitment is 110% perfect


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> Thanks Travy... now only if I had been at STOU and actually got a chance to kick it.


 Would have been awesome if you made it out dude. Was a good weekend.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

on Point sir.


Just out of curiosity, what does your et change to/from going from front to back facing?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Travy said:


> Would have been awesome if you made it out dude. Was a good weekend.


I heard. I was trying to make it up last minute, but between studying for my last CPA exam and work, it just didn't work out. There's always Wuste 



fasttt600 said:


> on Point sir.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what does your et change to/from going from front to back facing?


Rotiform refinished the wheels, and after talking to Brian about it, we are estimating about 12mm change... so it went from et25 to et13.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

best stance of the year. this thing kills it.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Woah Alex :beer:


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

looks sick alex! way better w/o all those decals


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

CAPiTA said:


> looks sick alex! way better w/o all those decals


Thanks Winslow! Definitely a lot better without the vinyl.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

wow, doesnt even look like the same car now. probably the best looking TT i have seen, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

iloveit. maybe space the fronts out a tadd more? if not, it still sits amazingly.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> maybe space the fronts out a tadd more?


 WRONG! Sits perfect as is, changing anything would just be setting it back imo :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> iloveit. maybe space the fronts out a tadd more? if not, it still sits amazingly.


This is exactly how I wanted it. I need to get better shots of the front fitment, but the wheels are touching the inside of the fender. I could probably put like a 3mm or 5mm spacer on the front and get the fronts to sit like the rear, but not sure that's the look I want, at least not right now. I originally had a goal to tuck all around, but the rears on this car are so hard to get it to tuck enough in the rear.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I think this is as good a fitment can get... Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

im jealous


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

holy **** alex! so sick. cant wait to see it in vegas...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> holy **** alex! so sick. cant wait to see it in vegas...


Werd?? We are doing a bagged Audi w/BBS's shoot if you do. My buddy with his Red A3 on BBS Rk's, you and your RS's and me and the LM's... would make for one ridiculous shoot!!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

yes im in. tell jason hello from me haha


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> yes im in. tell jason hello from me haha


LOL well alrighty then, that will make it easy. I'll let him know you said whats up, but I'm sure he'll see this too.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Why hello there Eric. haha.

I'm trying NOT to be on BBSs anymore by that time. lol...at least not the CKs. Don't get me wrong, they were good for the time being, but I'm trying to move onto something new.

Regardless...SHOOT between the 3 of us!


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Alex...looks sexy as hell!!! Good stuff!! can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet jesus


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

that thing is ridiculous. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I even color-matched the window glass color lol :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> I even color-matched the window glass color lol :thumbup:


I'm gonna have to get you a hi-res version!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> I'm gonna have to get you a hi-res version!


That would be awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't like the vortex styling but the stance and LMs are out of this F'KIN world TBH :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

wow alex!!! looks killer!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

damnnnnnnnnnn:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

murkin' it.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

sexxx.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

perfect


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

this is incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Cab (Aug 3, 2009)

soooo sick!!!!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Haven't posted the car around here in a while. My buddy took some shots over the weekend and figured I'd post them
> 
> Front
> 
> ...



How is that first pic not in a calender yet??


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

the thread title is deceiving. lets remember kiddies that fitment is subjective.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

how are those rear bags working out for you?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

big bentley said:


> the thread title is deceiving. lets remember kiddies that fitment is subjective.


Yeah. His is spot on.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Yeah. His is spot on.


:laugh: Thanks :beer:


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

I'd prefer less camber in the rear and the fronts out more.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> :laugh: Thanks :beer:


Ya velcome. What can I say, I dig your style. Mine is almost identical, except on an A3


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a new plates last week and my buddy took a few shots from our weekly meet, so I wanted to share.














































And a shot of the man behind the pics doin work...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

can't get over how perfect this is. :beer:

you're the blueprint for TT stance. and the plate's sweeeeeet.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

can't get enough of this. 

you need some rolling shots.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfair. You just completely **** on everyone else's TT.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Few new shots from Motor4Toys, an annual charity car show held down the street from my house.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

best tt i have ever seen :thumbup:


----------

